# Jig to make spoons



## Norm Johnson (Oct 15, 2004)

I am beginning to make wooden spoons, approx 9.5 inches long by 1.5 inches wide out of 1X2 oak. I cut the shapes with a sabre saw but need a quicker way to cut the spoons to the correct thickness. The handle end is 3/16 and the bowl end is just under 3/4 inch thick. Any ideas on a jig I can make to speed the process up?


----------



## BobandRick (Aug 4, 2004)

Norm Johnson said:


> I am beginning to make wooden spoons, approx 9.5 inches long by 1.5 inches wide out of 1X2 oak. I cut the shapes with a sabre saw but need a quicker way to cut the spoons to the correct thickness. The handle end is 3/16 and the bowl end is just under 3/4 inch thick. Any ideas on a jig I can make to speed the process up?


Can you post a photo of the spoons?


----------

